# NEU HIER



## freispruch (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem...

Ich habe einen ca. 170m³ großen Schwimmteich, der eine Oberfläche von ca 160m² hat. Ein drittel von diesem Teich ist als Pflanzen Zone angelegt, wie auf dem Bilder zusehen. Die Tiefste Stelle ist ca. 2m tief:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=uCt7cSYGLlfWXZb.JPG

Zweimal am Tag wird das ganze Wasser durch einen ganz einfachen Filter geleitet, was aber eigentlich garnichts bringt. Darum wird der Teich auch einmal im Frühling komplett geleert und gesäubert. 

Die diesjährig ausprobierte 1064. Variante sieht so aus, dass wir ca. 10m³ die Stunde durch die Pflanzenzone leiten, das Wasser also ca. 20m zurücklegen muss. Und ca. 2 m³ Wasser die Stunde durch einen Filter leiten, der aus Kies besteht, sonst sind keine weiteren Filter verbaut.

Nun meine Frage wie kann man kostengünstig eine gute Wasserqualität hinbekommen. Es muss nicht top sauber sein, halt nur das nicht wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist eine Tonne Schlamm (ein bisschen übertrieben) im Teich ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


MfG
freispruch


----------



## Dodi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: NEU HIER*

Hallo freispruch,
mein Name ist Dodi! 

:willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy !  

Es ist wirklich keine gute Lösung, den Teich jedes Jahr komplett ablassen zu müssen, um ihn sauber zu bekommen. Und das bei 170.000 l.  So bekommst Du nie ein biologisches Gleichgewicht, da jedes Jahr die Biologie von vorne anfangen muss.

Was für einen "einfachen" Filter hast Du denn? Foto? Wahrscheinlich ist der völlig unterdimensioniert. Wie sieht es denn aus, befinden sich in Deinem Teich Bodenlauf und Skimmer? Gibt es eine Vorabscheidung für den groben Schmutz?
Sind Pflanzen nur in der sog. Pflanzenzone oder auch sonst im Teich?

Gib uns bitte mal mehr Input.
Bitte Bilder direkt hier hochladen als Attachment. 

Viel Spaß hier bei uns.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: NEU HIER*

Hallo Freispruch, 

holla, das ist ja mal ne Menge Wasser ! 
Also als erstes mal zur Sofortmaßnahme Teich nicht mehr lehr machen im Frühjahr. Da hat Dodi vollkommen recht. 
Mehr Input brauchen wir auf alle Fälle, vor allem aber auch, was bist Du bereit für klares Wasser zu tun !? Anders gesagt, wieviel Komfort brauchst Du, und wieviel würdest Du dafür ausgeben wollen ? 

Gruß aus Bielefeld 
Wolf


----------



## günter-w (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: NEU HIER*

Hallo Freispruch, herzlich willkommen hier im Forum Das grundsätzlich wurd ebereits schon gesagt. bei mir ist das Wasser bereits 11 Jahre im Teich Die Flnzflächen ist mit einem Drittel ebenfalls an der Untergrenze normal sind min die Hälfte oder bis zwei Drittel dann kannst du genügend Verbraucher pflanzen. In deinem Fall wird nur noch eine für das Volumen abgestimmte Filteranlagte helfen. Sehe ich das auf dem Bild richtig hast du viel mit Mörtel im Teich gearbeitet?


----------



## freispruch (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: NEU HIER*

Halllo,

Schonmal vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme mein Problem zu lösen...

Also "Deinem Teich Bodenlauf und Skimmer? Gibt es eine Vorabscheidung für den groben Schmutz?" diese Sachen hab ich noch nicht gehört, denke mal nicht dass das in dem Tiech ist.

Also ich hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht und mit Paint ein bisschen was reingeschrieben, damit ihr euch ein bisschen bessser vorstellen könnt wie das im Moment gehandhabt wird...

Foto 
Foto 
Foto 
Foto 
Foto 
Foto 

Ja vom Preistechnischen her, kann ich nicht sagen.. ich stelle jetzt einfach mal eine Zahl in den Raum: 500 Euro

Wegen dem Kompfort, sprich dem Aufwand wäre es egal, da findet sich immer einer der das dann macht 

Achso übrigens der Teich ist in Rumänien... Sprich es ist immer sehr warm hier und es scheint sehr viel die Sonne auf den Teich...

Joa glaub hab alles... 

Also guckt euch mal die Bilder an und dann raus mit den Vorschlägen 

Vielen Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß freispruch


----------

